# Troubled Life <Important>



## 20141 (Oct 17, 2005)

First I wanna say how lucky I am to have found this website. I hope I get to learn a lot through this group and learn more about this disorder. I myself have been recently diagnosed with IBS, although my doctor believes I have a parasite (which I highly doubt)..he believes it is best to eliminate all possible outcomes first.I have been suffering the symptoms of IBS for more than a month now. It all started when I expelled gas in my Psychology class at night. I am a freshman in College first semester and everything seems new to me. All my friends have gone to University and I am left alone to cope with my troubles. They know I have IBS and believe that I should still go to school. For the past two weeks I have been avoiding school...And I feel that I will fail. My mom talked to a Student Advice person and he suggested that I talk to my teacher in person. To tell you the truth, I don't have the guts to do it. I feel bad that I'm wasting my parent's money. School cost so much ($1000 canadian). I'm currently enrolled in four courses and I'm so confused. Please help me...I don't know what I could do.Thinking through my headache...All I can think about is not going to school. I feel as if IBS repelled me from the interest of going to school...yet I still want to learn. I don't want to live the life of 'testing myself' whether or not I could make it through class anymore. I want to learn properly and not fidget everytime I sit down. Or think anything about going to the bathroom...it kills me.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi! I'm glad you found us







Yep, I've been there (and still am there sometimes). It's important you get a proper diagnoses first. If it is just a parasite or bug doing this to you then a course of antibiotics should give you your old life back. If not and it's IBS then there are things you can do. You can't be cured (yet) but you can be helped out. If you suffer from anxiety a lot (like worrying about the loo all the time while in class) sometimes an anti anxiety med can help with that. Do you also suffer from constipation or diarreah? We have lot's of info for both but you didn't mention which it is you have. Good luck with the doctor and let us know how you go


----------



## 20141 (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi Screamer! The doctor prescribed dicetel 50mg right now for me, I don't take it everyday because it would make me drowsy. I have to take it three times a day a half hour before meals. I suffer from both constipation and diarrhea. I'm not sure whether or not I should go to school tomorrow. I'm really afraid. I don't think these pills are working.


----------



## 17902 (Sep 27, 2005)

I wanna know where I can take four courses for $1000....just joking...I sympathize fully, and have learned how to not feel too guilty about IBS causing me to waste large sums of my parents' money. For me, correspondance courses are necessary because going to class on a regular basis is almost impossible. If I had had IBS during my freshman year, I would have fallen apart. All the best.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I have to confess I've done the same in the past. I always look for study at home options because for me going to classes is just not a viable option. I know what you mean about pills doping you out. It does suck. Have you thought at all about trying the hypno cd's they advertise on the site in the hypno thread? I'm about to give them a go (just waiting for the mailman







) and hoping they can help me with some of my problems with not wanting to go places. I am by no means housebound but if I have to be somewhere for a certain amount of time I panic about it and worry myself into an attack.Oh don't you just love the world of alternating. We get the best of both IBS cases







One minute we're straining so much we wonder if our insides will fall out and the next minute we have a waterfall coming out the bottom end of us







Sorry, that was a little graphic. I can't solve all your problems. I take slippery elm 3 times a day and I find that's really helping with the diarreah, I also take inner leaf aloe vera juice and acidopholous pills once a day. I've tried 5 anti deps and all have made me worse. My doctor tells me I am treatment resistant. I wish I could help more, just know that you are not alone in feeling this way at all.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Ugh, I just typed out a whole post and lost it. Okay I always go for the study at home thing too. For me going to any sort of schooling sends me into a total panic. I am working on that though. Have you ever thought about trying the hypno Cd's available through a link in the hypno board? I'm about to give them a go. I'm hoping they can help me with some of my anxiety about having to be places for any length of time. I understand you not wanting to take stuff that dopes you out. Been there, done that and with 3 kids I don't have time to be half asleep all day, neither do you if you are trying to study







Umm you can get someething over the counter at the chemist called rescue remedy which has really helped some people. It didn't me but I have been classed by my doctor as treatment resistant. Everything either doesn't work or makes me worse in some way.I find for my alternating D and C that slippery elm helps a lot with the bowel habits, I also take aloe vera inner gel and acidopholous capsules once a day. I hope you find some answers soon. I believe there are some out there for all of us, it just takes some of us longer to find what works for us. Good luck


----------

